# Irak’ın Türkiye’nin aynı yöndeki talebine



## sufler

Hello!
I got into translating a Turkish press article from a news website. In spite of having learned some grammar so far, I am struggling with almost every sentence, so please help me to get it right. The whole paragraph is:


> Irak, Ürdün’ün Suriye’yi by-pass talebini reddetti, Ürdün kamyonlarına Türkiye’ye geçiş izni vermedi. Irak’ın Türkiye’nin aynı yöndeki talebine vereceği cevap da merak konusu. Irak’ın kararı, Suriye Lideri Beşar Esad’a destek olarak yorumlandı.



I translated the first, long sentence myself:


> Iraq rejected Jordan’s demand to by-pass Syria, Jordan didn’t give the transition pass to trucks (going) to Turkey.


I am not sure if this is right, so correct me please.

The other sentences are bigger challenge to me 


> Irak’ın Türkiye’nin aynı yöndeki talebine vereceği cevap da merak konusu.


I can't figure out the possessive relation here, that is which noun is owned by Iraq and which is owned by Turkey (because they both take genitive endings -in). I suppose there is a phrase "_Iraq will answer to the Turkey's demand which is in the same direction",_ but this is just a random attempt...

And the last one, maybe_ Iraq's decision, to Beşar Esad help as commented_, but this seems complete nonsense 

Thanks in advance for explanation


----------



## Rallino

I'm colouring the nouns that are a group on their own:

_*Irak’ın* *Türkiye’nin *aynı yöndeki *talebi*ne *vereceği *cevap...
_
Here _aynı yöndeki_ means _the same. _Apparently Turkey has made the same request as Jordany.

So word-by-word it goes like:  '_The answer that Iraq will give to the same request of Turkey'_


----------



## sufler

Thanks =) And how to append the later part _merak konusu? _I suppose it means "interest of the issue", but I don't know how it relates to the answer...


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello sufler,

Iraq rejected Jordan’s demand to by-pass Syria, Jordan didn’t give the transition pass to trucks (going) to Turkey. 

"_Iraq rejected Jordan's demand to by-pass Syria and (*Iraq*) didn't give the transition pass to *Jordon trucks* (going) to Turkey._"


----------



## snoopymanatee

sufler said:


> Thanks =) And how to append the later part _merak konusu? _I suppose it means "interest of the issue", but I don't know how it relates to the answer...



"_Merak konusu_" means: "_issue of concern_"

You can say:

"_The answer that Iraq will give to the same request of Turkey is the issue of concern."
_


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

"Merak konusu" may be understood as issue of concern, but it also includes some part of uncertainty and curiosity because of the utilized word "merak". I agree with snoopy with his translation, however in general you should understand it as "issue of curiosity" because "merak etmek" is to be curious or to wonder rather than to be concerned about something or to be interested in something.


----------



## Guner

And my two cents worth:
The same bit of sentence could be written as (..using same colours from Rallino):
_*"**Türkiye’nin* aynı yöndeki *talebi*ne, *Irak’ın **vereceği *cevap...". 
_I guess this could be easier to understand and to translate.

Also my translation would be:
"_Iraq's response to a similar/same request from Turkey is also the issue of curiosity.'_


----------

